# Amazon Warehouse Deals - Are they generally okay?



## ozlay

I haven't had any issues with Amazon warehouse. But I would probably be a bit cautious buying an lga board used.

ram, ssds, server rack, rack shelfs,


----------



## shilka

Liquid4rt said:


> Just wondering as i've seen a motherboard i want that i can't get anywhere else. It's listed as "Used - Very Good", are they generally good products or is it a nasty surprise waiting?
> 
> I'm abit cautious as i've seen people return absolute garbage and kept the original item.


I never bought PC parts but i have bought lots of other stuff marked very good and often you cant tell its been used
Good is a level below that you can tell its been used and depending on what it is and what it costs i sometimes buy stuff marked good like say second hand books


----------



## Liquid4rt

Will keep it in mind, i've ordered it anyway for delivery tomorrow. Was waiting on one from ebay delivered by Hermes but unfortunately Hermes isn't updating its tracking, its been stuck in processing for 2 days without moving...


----------



## Biggu

Ive not had any issues with warehouse deals but I've not bought a motherboard. Good news is it still carries the same return policy to amazon.


----------



## maltamonk

I bought a b550 board from warehouse.....it stated that it didnt come with sata cables and the m.2 film was missing. Besides that it was fine.....I've been heavily using it without issue.


----------



## gtz

I always look at Amazon warehouse when I am looking to buy PC hardware. I have purchased at least 10 motherboards and have only returned 1. Purchased a few X299 boards, 1 z490, and the rest AM4. Don't put to much into the notes, I have received perfect "acceptable" items and received missing items with "excellent". 

Fun fact, during prime day all open box and renewed items are 25% off on top of whatever crazy deal they have. I purchased a Threadripper 3960X for 700ish bucks once like that.


----------



## Section31

Liquid4rt said:


> Will keep it in mind, i've ordered it anyway for delivery tomorrow. Was waiting on one from ebay delivered by Hermes but unfortunately Hermes isn't updating its tracking, its been stuck in processing for 2 days without moving...


Amazon warehouse is alright. That's nice gift for your significant other i assume. I thought they don't do ebay listings lo, it was sites like farfetch or you go into there shops (requires appointment and most of the time you don't get what you want). Stupid model used by most luxury goods brands in europe - make you buy x sucker items over x years before you get the item you actually want. You figure they would want to sell more stuff easier (like those hand bags) but apparently they cut supply and made it even more difficult to maintain the difficulty to get there items.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

I purchase pretty much everything open box/warehoused. Amazon have some steals. Most of the stuff I've purchased recently was 'acceptable' and it was pretty much BNIB other than the outer boxes were a bit dinged/dented.


----------



## DuRoc

I bought a tablet from Amazon warehouse about a year ago. As far as I could tell it was new. Zero problems with it.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I've bought all sorts of things from Amazon warehouse. I have had mostly positive experiences. Often times you can get BNIB items that just have damaged outer packaging. The only really bad experience I can remember was a battery charger/maintainer listed as Used - Very Good condition. Was heavily used, rusty, and completely non functional. Didn't have any trouble returning it though.


----------



## Liquid4rt

So the amazon board arrived on Friday, looks new at first glance then you notice the thermal paste in the pcie lane and blotches of it around the board. May have been used on a test bench at some point i think, not much dust on it but definitely used.

Anyway on closer inspection, checked the socket like i always do... bent pins and 1 missing pin as well... great. Managed to bend some of the pins back and figured i'd give it a try anyway and see if it posts.

It Posts! Joy! or so i thought....

Doesn't detect any drives in Sata 1 or 3 slot port, doesn't pick up the SSD with windows on it. So basically that missing pin must control some part of the sata controller. Would have loved to keep it as back up or for a future build for the wife. Nevermind, sending it back to amazon for a full refund. Made a note on the return request to not resell it as its done for.

My secondary board from a decent seller arrived yesterday, looked brand new, no dust, no marks, not even a trace of any use! Posts first time and detects everything like it should. Booted into windows perfectly and installed necessary drivers etc. Happy that at least 1 of the 2 boards worked lol.


*Build Thread here: **Cyberpunk Evolv Shift X | Overclock.net*


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Liquid4rt said:


> SNIP
> 
> My secondary board from a decent seller arrived yesterday, looked brand new, no dust, no marks, not even a trace of any use! Posts first time and detects everything like it should. Booted into windows perfectly and installed necessary drivers etc. Happy that at least 1 of the 2 boards worked lol.
> 
> 
> *Build Thread here: **Cyberpunk Evolv Shift X | Overclock.net*


Shame that the board from amazon was bad; on the bright side, can't really beat their return policy (other than maybe Microcenter?).

Glad to hear the second board seems good!


----------



## Liquid4rt

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Shame that the board from amazon was bad; on the bright side, can't really beat their return policy (other than maybe Microcenter?).
> 
> Glad to hear the second board seems good!


Indeed, glad it was from them instead of some other seller. Would have been one of those where you'd have to prove it wasn't damaged after delivery and end up going on for months and months to get your money back. 

Just put abit of a sour taste in my mouth from my first amazon warehouse deal. I would think twice before purchasing any warehouse deals from now on


----------



## bigblueshock

I purchased a Z390 board off Amazon last summer that was in Very Good condition missing manuals. The board seemed brand new and the manual was just written a few areas with a pen, checking off certain things. I was pleasantly surprised. Even came with all accessories.

Overall I guess can't go wrong to try, unless you're in a timecrunch with no margin of error, timeframe wise.


----------

